# My new hardscape for IAPLC 2017



## piotr88 (28 Nov 2016)

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (28 Nov 2016)

Cool


----------



## piotr88 (28 Nov 2016)

Ryan Thang To said:


> Cool



I finish hardscape in this week. And start new proiect with ADA  f60


Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## GotCrabs (28 Nov 2016)

What plans do you have for this set up?


----------



## piotr88 (28 Nov 2016)

I will Use moss anubias some buce and monte carlo. 


Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## piotr88 (4 Feb 2017)

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------

